# Dosage of Horse Wormer for sheep



## Southdown (Apr 12, 2017)

Has anyone used Ivermectin horse paste wormer for sheep?  If so, what are the dosages?  I really hate using a liquid wormer on my sheep and I would like to find an alternative, such as a paste.  Anyone know of any good wormers other than a liquid drench for sheep?


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 13, 2017)

Southdown said:


> Has anyone used Ivermectin horse paste wormer for sheep?  If so, what are the dosages?  I really hate using a liquid wormer on my sheep and I would like to find an alternative, such as a paste.  Anyone know of any good wormers other than a liquid drench for sheep?


We use that, on the tube it has weights and so you push the syringe to that mark. We do 150 lbs for all of our sheep.  

See the tic-marks, each has a weight under it


----------



## misfitmorgan (Apr 13, 2017)

Because sheep are also a ruminant like goats shouldnt it be a higher dose?
 I dont remember the exact dose for goats but it is sometimes like 3 times their weight...i'm sure someone else will give you the proper goat dose and might know if sheep need the same.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 13, 2017)

Just curious why is a liquid not wanted?  I would think they could get a paste dewormer spit out too easily (some horses sure do!).  I would not use Ivermectin paste on my sheep, not only would I rather use things formulated for sheep when possible, but ivermectin isn't effective against parasites here.  Valbazin is somewhat effective, levamisole is very effective, and I haven't tried Cydectin yet.

Have you looked into copper oxide wire particles?  There's been some good research on them, either alone or in combination with a chemical dewormer.  I used them on my lambs last year with good results, and will do so again this year, this time I'll be doing my own fecals to measure the effect more accurately.


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 13, 2017)

i WAS TOLD TO DOUBLE THE DOSE FOR SHEEP AND TRIPLE THE DOSE FOR GOATS.
1.87 % IVERMECTIN HORSE PASTE WORMER


----------



## Southdown (Apr 13, 2017)

I don't enjoy doing the liquid drenches because I always worry I'm squirting it down their lungs.  I killed a chicken once doing that.  I try to pause to let them swallow it gradually, but they fight it so much and I just don't want to risk causing pneumonia or something.  I've switched between Valbazen and Ivermectin and Ivermectin requires an even larger amount of fluid, which is so miserable to administer.  I've heard of wormer via injection.  Not sure if it's sub q or IM, but even that sounds more appealing to me than drenching.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Apr 14, 2017)

Don't do Ivermectin subq...it is intended for it if you get the injectable but oh boy does it burn!! We tried it once on 3 of our young goats and they freaked out, tipped over on the ground and kicked like they were having death throws or something. We use it orally now when needed.

If you wanted to try pellets
SAFE-GUARD 0.50% MULTI-SPECIES DEWORMER
It's basically pelleted panacur the only problem is with the drug Fenbendazole some sheep deaths have been reported but if you have already given them panacur or any Fenbendazole based wormer you should be safe.

To get a different class so you could rotate wormers you would have to use a pelleted wormer labled for goats....aka rumatel. Manna Pro had added copper so not that one but there is a duravet one has without added copper. Ask your vet perhaps.

This also might help, even though i know you dont like drenches.
http://web.uri.edu/sheepngoat/files/ACSRPC-Dewormer-Charts_Sept-2014.pdf


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 14, 2017)

We are being told to do fecals before worming to determine if worming treatment is nec.
Also the fecal can tell you what exactly your target parasite is.
Also important is to do another fecal after the worming to determine if the med used is effective. 
The problem we face now is that the parasites are becoming resistant to the wormers available.
Some folks are using diatomatious earth and herbal remedy's to keep worms at bay.
I am trying that route. 
My research tells me that the herbal remedy does not kill the parasite but makes the host less hospitable.
I'm hoping it works for me and the flock.
My vet suggests culling those animals that are always showing a heavy worm load and keeping the animals that come up okay on fecals. Makes sense but sometimes hard to do.


----------

